# Biskuitmehl



## Kieler Blitz (29. September 2002)

hi...
habe da mal eine ganz simple und kurze Frage:
Wo her bekomme ich Biskuitmehl. Kennt jemand vielleicht einen On-LineShop, der diese im Angebot führt?

mfg


----------



## Dok (29. September 2002)

Frag mich doch Nachbar! :q

1.) in Kassel im Angelcenter in der Hafenstraße
2.) in Felsberg in der Bäckerei Löber.
3.) ich habe auch noch 20kg


----------



## angeltreff (29. September 2002)

Biskuitmehl beim Händler ist viel zu teuer. Gehe zu ALDI, hole dort Tortenboden und zerkrümel das. Ist genau das Gleiche.  :g


----------



## stifli (29. September 2002)

Wenn Du Tortenboden holst mußt Du oihn aber erst trocknen.
Sehr gut ist auch gerade jetzt der normale oder Butterspekutatius von Aldi. Brauchst dann allerdings einen Mixer oder Multiküchenmaschine zum Mahlen.Gruß Achim


----------



## Dok (29. September 2002)

> _Original von angeltreff _
> Biskuitmehl beim Händler ist viel zu teuer. Gehe zu ALDI, hole dort Tortenboden und zerkrümel das. Ist genau das Gleiche.  :g



Stimmt, aber als wir noch aktiv gestippt haben (jede Woche 2-3x wo anders), habe ich im Monat so 10-20kg verbraten, da wäre ich auf dem Tortenböden bröseln nicht mehr raus gekommen....  :q


----------



## Vossi (29. September 2002)

> _Original von angeltreff _
> Biskuitmehl beim Händler ist viel zu teuer. Gehe zu ALDI, hole dort Tortenboden und zerkrümel das. Ist genau das Gleiche.  :g




Da hat Dok recht und viel zu teuer wärs auch noch.

Der Laden in der Hafenstr. is mir in sachen Futter zu Teuer einige Sachen bekommt man auch in Mühlen zb. bei uns bekommt man 20 kg Zwieback für 8€  und Waffelbiskuit fur 7,50€ kommt aber immer darauf an was für´n Biskuit du haben willst schweren/leichten ,trockenen/fettigen ,Schoko oder Vanille da gibts hunderte verschiedene Sorten.
Futter in größeren Mengen hol ich mir aus Bamberg vom Bleisteiner oder bestell es bei Ofenloch. Leider hat nen Vereinskammerad von mir sienen Laden aus Gesundheidlichen Gründen zu gemacht da hab ich sonst EK + MWSt. bezahlt.

Gruß Vossi


----------



## Kieler Blitz (29. September 2002)

@Dok

die 3.Variante gefällt mir.
Was willste für die 20kg haben? ich nehm sie dir gerne ab.  :q  :q


----------



## Neptun (10. Oktober 2002)

*Onlien Shop*

Hallo
schau mal under  #h  da ist alles was du brauchst von Mosella Milo und sachen
von Michael Schlögl


----------



## Kieler Blitz (11. Oktober 2002)

@Neptun
hallo und herzlich Willkommen im Board...
Ich kann leider mit deinem Posting nichts anfangen!?! In deiner Themenbeschreibung steht Online Shop, ich suche aber eher nach irgendwelchen &quot;nicht-angelzubehör-online-Shops&quot;. vielleicht irgendwelche Bäckereien oder so was, die Bisquit in ihrem Sortiment führen.

mfg


----------



## Buhnenstipper (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Biskuitmehl*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

für manche ist Biskuitmehl ein " Geheimnis ". Dieses Mehl ist nichts weiter als eine Fertigmehlmischung zum Kuchen backen. Hier die Hauptbestandteile :
*Zucker, Weizenmehl, Weizenstärke, Emulgatoren ( E 472b, **E 477**),* auf Emulgatoren kann man verzichten, sind nur Konservierungsmittel, *Backtriebmittel Speisesalz, Aroma*
Das kann jede Hausfrau mischen und es ist auch noch Preiswert.
Also hier mal die Möglichkeiten :
1. Hausfrau fragen - unsere lieben Frauen können garantiert das Rezept sagen
2. Fertige Kuchenmehlmischungen für "Biskuitteig" kaufen
3. Im " Birdfood " reichlich vorhanden - Vogelfutter für Sittiche - In jeden Baumarkt oder Tierhandlung erhältlich. oder wie schon beschrieben
4. Biskuittortenboden kaufen und mahlen.

Viel Spass
Buhnenstipper


----------



## Dunraven (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Biskuitmehl*

Ist Dir klar das der Thread fast 9!!! Jahre alt ist???
Und dann ist Deine Antwort echt klasse. Sprichst Du vom Fließwasserbiskuitteig oder vom Waffelbiskuitteig oder von einer der anderen Biskuit Sorten?

Und natürlich ist es ein riesen Unterschied ob man die Zutaten für einen Teig nimmt oder einen fertigen Boden der gemahlen wird.......
Mit dem Teig-Rezept bekommt man auch Teig.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Biskuitmehl*



Buhnenstipper schrieb:


> ...auf Emulgatoren kann man verzichten, sind nur Konservierungsmittel...



Ahhhh ja, seit wann das denn???#d

Das man darauf verzichten kann mag sein, aber Emulgatoren sind bei mir immer noch Binder von Fett/Öl und Wasser und ganz sicher keine Konservierungsmittel(die sind 'ne separate Baustelle/Stoffgruppe).


----------

